
iOS machine learning platform moves into beta - wess
https://skafos.ai
======
zsajjad
This looks really cool! If you need a tool like that on both Android and iOS,
I had a great experience with Fritz. [http://fritz.ai](http://fritz.ai)

------
davlucmac
TL;DR value prop:

1\. Push for coreML - live update apps with models, approve your app w/ Apple
just once

2\. Heavy metal for training your coreML models - createML on a laptop stops
making sense pretty fast

------
bbaumgar
This looks interesting! A couple questions:

How does this compare to CoreML? What are the advantages of running models on-
device vs in the cloud via an API?

~~~
heybluez
Not all models need to run on the device - of course. BUT there are a few that
make a lot of sense. It all depends on speed and what you want to offload to
the device. Example, a more quickly responsive (even when offline) image
classification (eg is this poison ivy or not) model is best on device. Or in
an AR-kit app. Or privacy, like not wanting to ship a medical image across the
pipe and so on.

